# diorama N-scale Holzstadt



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum and i'm a dutch man. my English is not good at all... 

I want to share what i'm doing.. 

I'm building an diorama because i dont want to use my spare time on my big layout (Holzstadt).

For the first time i'm building an diorama

Some pictures:










My diorama is build on a foam board 80 x 70 cm.



Today i've added some lights by the road i've painted on the board



the white rectangle on the board is the place for the gasstation i'm building my own.

At the left you see an bridge, but i don't like this one. I build it myself... I had to make another one... But i had to think about the design.

You can find my website @ hetnspoor.. I'ts a dutch site, but i had installed google-translate.


----------



## saberonyx (Nov 17, 2016)

Very nice,i love the lights

Sent from my SM-G935P using Tapatalk


----------



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanx.. 😀 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Redmi Note 3 met Tapatalk


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

dreezy said:


> Thanx.. &#55357;&#56832;
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Redmi Note 3 met Tapatalk


Yes, that's easy for you to say.

Just kidding, it looks very nice.


----------



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

Gramps said:


> Yes, that's easy for you to say.
> 
> Just kidding, it looks very nice.


Eh, what do you mean?

I'll try to make the best of it... But it take some time. I'm satisfied by the results i make this period of time


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

As with most Dutchmen of my acquaintance (and I lived in Son over two summers, so I know a few!) you are too modest about your knowledge of English. Very good.

So is your diorama -- looks good so far. I can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

@CTValleyRR, thanx... 

I hope my diorama will be better


----------



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

Now i'm bussy making an metal bridge over the hole in the base plate.

I made this bridge from copper-wire.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

dreezy said:


> Eh, what do you mean?
> 
> I'll try to make the best of it... But it take some time. I'm satisfied by the results i make this period of time


It was a joke because of the Dutch words at the bottom of your post. Your command of English is far better than most Americans command of other languages.


----------



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

lol... Great.. That dutch words are comming from my tapatalk app on my phone 

Thanx a lot


----------



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

Yesterday i've made a copper bridge...

I mean a bridge from copper wire ( i used electric wire what is used here in the Netherlands the electric installations in our homes) ... The first start is posted 2-3 post ago, but now i'm a lot further

look at the pictures 





for the top-rail from the bridge i added the isolation thats came from the wire.

so far i had done the bridge.. Today i want to place the bridge, but i need to demolish a part of the scenery to insert this bridge.

Before i want to paint my bridge... I'm looking around google to find the best color matching with my scenery (Germany 80's)..

Maybe you had some idea's?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Very interesting layout. I do like small layouts like this. Keep us up to date with it.


----------



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanx Cycleops,
Sure i do....

below a video from the bridge build


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Gramps said:


> Your command of English is far better than most Americans command of other languages.


I'd go so far as to say it's better than most Americans command of ENGLISH!


----------



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanx, nice to hear about my language, but what about my diorama?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Tom_C said:


> I'd go so far as to say it's better than most Americans command of ENGLISH!


I wasn't aware that Americans have a command of English


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

' might find this site interesting dreezy, if you're not already aware of it, as it only deals with small layouts http://www.carendt.com


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Cycleops said:


> I wasn't aware that Americans have a command of English


I happen to have a command of two languages: English and Profanity.


----------



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

Today i've partly made my gasstation


----------



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

after a lot of sprinkling with sawdust i got a nice landscape.

Some pictures








I need to make som gaspump for the gasstation, but i don't know how to accomplish these... Maybe you readers had some ideas?


----------



## dreezy (Dec 8, 2016)

Right, i'm not a fan of doing nothing. I'm a restless person.... :dunno: So i'm working on my railroad and... Pictures below



Cows at the meadow



backside of the gasstation


and the front... There must also be some gaspumps.. But it needs time to build these


----------

